# Rice bran v. Corn



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Someone told me that deer would walk past corn to get to rice bran so I did a little experiment. I have a feeder that holds about 50 pounds. I filled half with corn and half with rice bran. Anyone care to take a guess of the outcome?


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

rice bran


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Rice bran. How much did it cost around you?


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Really? I need to know this? We feed rice bran heavily in my industry!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

where can u get rice bran.


----------



## deerjunky (Oct 23, 2006)

bet they came to the corn better


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll say Rice Bran. But I'm more interested in how you got the rice bran to work in a feeder.?


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

kevinfoerster said:


> where can u get rice bran.


I get mine at feed stores


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

wyetterp said:


> Rice bran. How much did it cost around you?


I pay $6.50 for a 40 lb bag.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I bet they ate it all.


----------



## kdemkey (Jan 16, 2011)

i bet the corn. Lets here the result!


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

I feed corn from a spin cast feeder and the rice bran from a pvc tube feeder. They eat it all.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

fx4hauler said:


> I pay $6.50 for a 40 lb bag.


Dang. That's almost the same as corn here. Last I saw here it (rice bran) was $12 for 40lb here.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

It is only 5.00 a 50lb bag here in SE Mo. I buy it by the ton.I mix rice bran, corn and sweet feed. The deer will maul it till it's gone.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

kevinfoerster said:


> where can u get rice bran.


ARKANSAS!! World Rice Capital... I've got some buddies in illinois who said they can't get it up there...


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

A horse feed store will have the rice bran. We horse people use it for weight gain/rapid calorie increase, and shiny/healthy coats. I thought it would be really expensive compared to corn though? It is here.


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

One ingrediant in C'mer deer is rice bran.


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

fx4hauler said:


> I'll say Rice Bran. But I'm more interested in how you got the rice bran to work in a feeder.?


Its just a trough made of wood with a roof. Sorry I should of said that.


----------



## bamahntr (Nov 18, 2008)

I've used rice bran before season for trail camera pics, it works pretty good!


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

kevinfoerster said:


> where can u get rice bran.



I got mine from the local Co-op. A 25# bag of rice bran was $10 and a 50# bag of corn was $8.


Im trying to find the pics to show everyone. But Ill go ahead and tell you the that I went back and checked three days later and all the corn was gone. The deer had hardly touched the rice bran. As a matter of fact I filled the empty half back up with corn and it was all gone before the half of rice bran. So for me the results were evident that the deer in my area perfered corn. It may be different in other areas.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Just pour it on the ground. I have heard mixed reviews about it, but I have always had luck with it.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

bowhunter9 said:


> ARKANSAS!! World Rice Capital... I've got some buddies in illinois who said they can't get it up there...


You aren't supposed to be using it to feed deer in Illinois anyway.


----------



## big treble (Jan 1, 2011)

black bears in arkansas?


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep, killed a 473lbr on public land with a gun bout 8 yrs ago.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

knob said:


> You aren't supposed to be using it to feed deer in Illinois anyway.


not even during the summer months?


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

bowhunter9 said:


> not even during the summer months?


Nope. I'm not saying I agree with it but that's what the DNR says.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

knob said:


> Nope.


 Thats no fun.... Obviously they aren't feeding it if they can't get it then... Probably no need to feed up there anyways, cornfields as far as you can see....


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

kevinfoerster said:


> where can u get rice bran.


Martin Rice Company. 5$ for 50lbs. Cheaper than corn around here.

http://martinrice.com/


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

i used rice bran for the first time this past season... Its about $8 for 40# at the feed store or co-op.... Just a little tip though, if u get the equin stuff ( u know the good stuff for horses) its about $25 a bag. They actually make wild game rice bran. 
Anyway i had timed corn feeder out for weeks without much activity then poured rice bran on the ground around my feeder and they flocked to it within a day... They also started hammering the corn along with it.


----------



## '10destroyer340 (Dec 27, 2010)

Depends on the time of year. In the fall they crave carb's to put on weight fast. I'd say corn.


----------



## Greenroyd (Mar 8, 2010)

Rice Bran first then when done eating it they step over to the corn.. At least that's what they do at my feeders...


----------



## Partsman (Nov 26, 2005)

I have seen some deer ignore corn and go to rice bran while others were just the opposite. The corn is fed through a feeder while I pour the rice bran out on the ground. From the pictures that I have gotten in the past it does seem like the bucks hit the rice bran harder than the does.


----------



## Greenroyd (Mar 8, 2010)

That's all I do is pour the rice bran in two or three piles around the feeder.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

I have fed rice bran for the past several years, an corn also. IMO what I have noticed is the deer will hammer it until the acorns start falling an then they will go from eating 50lbs a day to a 5 gal bucket lasting a week or more. I buy it by the ton in summer. I got it for $204 a ton last year. An fed it all an went back an got more. Still feeding my deer behind my house. They will eat 50lbs corn an 50lbs of rice bran in 24hours.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*rice bran*

Also, until this year I never had turkeys touch it. Liked that about rice bran, they would wipe a corn pile out in a hurry. Well now they are eating rice bran to.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Fess up clark.


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Doesn't look they even touched the bran.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Doesn't look they even touched the bran.


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

wyetterp said:


> Doesn't look they even touched the bran.


Nope. I filled the empty half back up with corn and they ate all of it again before they ate the rice bran. I know others have had the opposite happen. All I know is my deer perfer corn and where I live corn is cheaper.


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

Is it a good idea to feed rice bran in march? not a lot of food left around here and want to put something else out along with the deer pellets!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Corn is good.


----------



## Duckgod (Jul 19, 2010)

rice bran has alot of crude protien and Fat. if you can still get bran mix it with crushed soy beans. they will tear it up this time of year and its awesome for antler growth. we feed rice bran and crushed soybeans for as long as we can get it. it has put alot more body mass and antler mass on our deer over the last couple years.


----------



## TXD (Jul 20, 2005)

deer on my place walk past the bran to hit the corn. pigs and cows clean up the bran the deer leave. ive watched the cows fight over it


----------



## Duckgod (Jul 19, 2010)

once the deer get a taste you wont be able to beat them off it. i have found that when its not near rice country it takes them awhile to get trained to it.


----------



## Eagle48 (May 21, 2006)

Duckgod said:


> rice bran has alot of crude protien and Fat. if you can still get bran mix it with crushed soy beans. they will tear it up this time of year and its awesome for antler growth. we feed rice bran and crushed soybeans for as long as we can get it. it has put alot more body mass and antler mass on our deer over the last couple years.


Are you feeding soybean hull pellets? I put some of those out with my last batch of rice bran and I'm hoping they'll eat them as well.

Anybody else have experience with soybean hull pellets and deer?


----------



## Duckgod (Jul 19, 2010)

we are using the actual bean, its dried and crushed and added to the bran.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Duckgod said:


> we are using the actual bean, its dried and crushed and added to the bran.


Where do you buy the crushed soybeans??


----------



## kingvtec (Dec 15, 2005)

An answer to the question from OP would be good now.........


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

Read post #20.....:embara:


----------



## JustOneMoreShot (Jul 24, 2005)

Read post #37 and 40


----------

